# Looking for recommendation on a newer riding mower, or vintage Bolens/Allis Chalmers



## TimTheWiner (Feb 20, 2015)

When I start researching something I go crazy spending hours on end until I've consumed a wealth of information. I want to start looking for a riding mower before spring and everyone else is looking. Just bought a small .75 acre property so I'd rather not use a push mower anymore. My grandmother owns the wooded abutting 8 acres to the North and West sides, which I would like to clear out a bit and extend my yard space. My budget is a measly $1k. From what I've gathered (and I'm sure I'm generalizing a bit), Kohler Courage is crap. Kohler Command engines are good, but do not seem as common. Heard various thing about Briggs Engines. From what I understand the V Twins seem ok, but the Inteks are considered only a hair better than the Kohler Courage?? I was set on Deere for a while, but read tons of bad reviews on the newer stuff (mostly from Lowes/Home Creepo), and told that if looking at a Deere then mainly something from a dealer (ie: x300 and above) are decent, which is out of my price range.

My Uncle restores vintage Cubs in New Hampshire and piques my interest when posting restoration projects on Facebook. With this I looked for some older stuff and found an amazing (by the pics) early 80s Bolens HT 14 XL (Tecumseh) with a 42" mower deck. Priced at $1,100. Seen cheaper across the country, but CT and New England seem to demand a premium. Apparently needs a starter or solenoid, but I would make sure it's running before purchasing. From what I gather it is a medium tube frame and there could be potential for some attachments, but not sure what really exists anymore and for 14hp I wouldn't go too crazy.

Another option is a late 70s Allis Chalmers HB212 (12 hp) with a couple mowers, snow blower (I don't need), and a tiller for $1,400, but much less "pretty". Not sure about the track record of either of these machines or engines, but if they're still running strong after 40 years then I'd say it's a good sign. 

My main question (and sorry for the essay), is, are there any "newer" trators (Craftsman, Husqvarna) that are in my price range used and can hold there own for reliability. I'm sure most of these would be considered more riding mowers than garden tractors. Thanks much


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm a huge Bolens fan, but have all tube frames and large frames. I'm not all that familiar with the later models like the H14XL. It was built in the FMC Bolens era so it's probably a very good tractor and durable.

If you are in the right portion of the country, I'd suggest that you look for one of the Bolens tube frames. They were built from 1962-1978 and are really strong tractors. Plus parts and attachments are pretty easy to find.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum !
I agree with Old Buzzard,but the Older Cubs,Allis Chalmers,and Simplicity tractors are also very good tractors.
The one with the snowblower,etc., sounds good( I'd KEEP the snowblower,just in case )and can handle the work you need done,also.
I'm not a fan of the "newer" Craftsman,or Husqvarnas. They just seem to be too lightly built,and especially the ones with the stamped -steel frames.
I have a 1969 Bolens 1050,and it does my heavy chores,and has a differential lock,to increase traction( a plus,for many jobs).For simple lawn mowing,I have the JD LX266.
If I were going to do some serious brush work,or add a front loader,I'd get one of the heavier- framed,older Allis,Simplicity,or Bolens,with hydraulic accessory ports. They will surely do the job!
You don't mention if you are able to do repair work on them,but if you are,the older ones are the best bet.
For questions on Allis,or Simplicity tractors,send Skunkhome a PM. He is a GURU on them.
One note: My Bolens 1050 originally had a Wisconsin engine(most did,in those years),but the PO changed it to a Kohler K301s,and it works great.
Basically,if you aren't a "purist',you can shove just about any single,or twin horizontal shaft engine in them,and it will work.So,keep an open mind.
I'm sure others will weigh in,with more info,and suggestions,also.


----------



## TimTheWiner (Feb 20, 2015)

The Bolens is a medium tube frame. The guy keeps saying "I really wanna keep it" which makes me want to nab it before he changes his mind. Got screwed on a pellet stove a few weeks ago that way. It's basically the fact that it's so pretty and restored.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah, my 1050 is the tube frame,and I'd love to have an FEL,but I would have to figure out where to put the oil return reservoir,the pump mounting,and the bracing and counter weights for the FEL frame.
The larger frame models lend themselves to this better,and many already have the hydro system.


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

There was an H14 tube frame, but the H14XL was a medium frame. Two entirely different critters. The medium frame was a channel type frame, not tube.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

How much difference is there,as far as using an FEL,between the tube frame and say,the 1886,Old Buzzard ?
I'd love to find a heavier framed Bolens,but,for some reason,they're SCARCE,around here.


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

I haven't run a Tube Frame with a loader, but I'm thinking that the 1886 and other multi cylinder Large Frames are much better loader platforms.

They have the size and weight to handle the extra load, plus the option of power steering.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

If you consider some older models your money will go a lot farther towards quality. For some reason I can't post pictures but last summer I bought an allis chalmers model C with a 5' belly mower for $350 and drove it home and cut the grass. I am kinda partial to antique equipment tho.


----------

